# David Lloyd Membership



## mini_pooper (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone able to give me info/rough prices for David Lloyd gym memberships?

or any alternatives, based in the Aberdeen area.

thanks!


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

What do you want out of a gym first and foremost.

What is good for the goose, isnt always good for the gander


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DL in Aberdeen is +-£70 a month.


----------



## mini_pooper (Feb 19, 2011)

sidewalkdances said:


> What do you want out of a gym first and foremost.
> 
> What is good for the goose, isnt always good for the gander


Mainly looking to bulk back up after a while away due to work and injuries etc. not really looking into any classes/swimming either if thats reduces overall costs. also what kind of sign up fees are there?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bero said:


> DL in Aberdeen is +-£70 a month.


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

£47 and £70 for Solihull. The £70 is the one with squash courts etc.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> £47 and £70 for Solihull. The £70 is the one with squash courts etc.


I'd expect hot & cold running whores for that sort of money :doublesho


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

i looked at my local dl and the price was shocking, i was looking at bulking up didnt want swimming pool etc so went to jjb now dw think its £30/month. Theres also a small gym near me where the proper bodybuilders go thats only a £2 or £3 a time its only a small place gym downstairs boxing upstairs was thinking of going there but the bigger boys scare me haha. dl is far too much money if you ask me, mate of mine goes there cos hes a snob and just likes the niceness of it all i think, if its just weights you want stick to a less posh gym like me ha, good luck with it anyway hope you keep it up


----------



## mini_pooper (Feb 19, 2011)

anyone used any of the living well gyms?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are not wanting classes etc I'd look at Pure gym in town which is 24hrs. It was around £16/month. Plenty of others too warehouse, exel.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally Im not a lover of the David Lloyd gyms.
They built a centre near me on public land with the trade off being that they had to provide bowling for non-members.
They then decided to close the bowling in order to offer more facilities to its members only.

Also in an unrelated case one of the girls at work, who was an American, repaid her annual contract and the next day was told she was no longer required at our plant and had to go back to the US.

DL refused to refund her and also refused to allow her to pass on the membership to myself, about £500 iirc.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I visited a DL for the first time recently with my bro in law.

I really liked it. Was a saturday night so we pretty much had it to ourselves.

I think its a real allround social thing and not just a gym....if you know what I mean.

If you are going to use EVERYTHING a lot I reckon its wirth the dough.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a member at the DL and it's £72 a month with an initial joining fee which is most likely £2-300,I joined 4years ago when I was living in Portsmouth which means I can use any DL in the country the new membership you have to pay to use any other club.

The gym itself is okay it has the usual share of meatheads who sound like their constipated when they lift a weight the facilitys are are good nice changing rooms etc etc free weights section could do with being bigger but then DL is mainly aimed at fitness not body building the rush hours can get annoying as it gets really busy but the the regulars are a friendly bunch if you want to have a look around just go down to reception and ask they always have someone hoping to lighten your wallet

http://www.davidlloyd.co.uk/home/arrangeavisit/aberdeen


----------

